
To Be a Genius, Think Like a 94-year Old - plg
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/07/opinion/sunday/to-be-a-genius-think-like-a-94-year-old.html?_r=0
======
Safety1stClyde
> A study of Nobel physics laureates found that, since the 1980s, they have
> made their discoveries, on average, at age 50.

Many Nobel physics laureates are the team leaders of large teams of
experimenters, who only got to the leadership position at the end of their
career, and made the discovery after years upon years of effort.

